# Another Urate Stone ~ UPDATE



## Torty Mom (Dec 5, 2010)

UPDATE: Daisy Lou passed another GIANT stone tonight and a bunch of smaller stones and sludge! This one was bigger than the last one! Poor Girl. I have been sneaking mineral oil into her food. You can see the mineral oil on the stone, so I am hoping that helped my poor baby pass that crap! 

What is odd is when we were outside today, she stopped walking and did this weird leg thing, almost like when you have an itch, but she wasn't scratching, and her tail moved in unison with her leg. She did it with both legs.

Her follow up and fecal isn't until next week! I can hardly wait to see the new xray when she has it, I hope there is nothing left! 

 Mary Anne


----------



## Laura (Dec 5, 2010)

fingers crossed.. 
how is she doing otherwise? 
Eating well?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, Laura she is doing great otherwise! Thanks!  My hubby and Lisa both have mentioned that her eyes look less puffy. I have been soaking the daylights out of her and sneaking the mineral oil into her food. She is NOT a picky eater at all. Which is great! I'll have another update after the vet visit, unless something else pops out.....


----------



## laura808 (Dec 5, 2010)

ohhh ouch! i hope she passed the last of those stones!


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, that's great news. Nice job! Seriously, you're efforts may have avoided a really tough surgery.


----------



## onarock (Dec 5, 2010)

Hopefully she will pass it all soon.


----------



## kimmer (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so happy to hear this. She got to you just in time!


----------



## Becki (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor Daisy Lou! You're giving her such good care. Hopefully the worst is behind her now.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 6, 2010)

That's great I hope by the next vet visit they will be all gone shes in good hand's now


----------



## Isa (Dec 6, 2010)

Great news but poor Daisy lou , It must have hurt a lot. I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone! You guys are so sweet! She has passed a ton more of urates today at Lisa's house. I can hardly wait to see the next xray! I think she was well lubed so I think it pushed right on out, she didn't make any sounds or anything. I will keep putting the mineral oil in her food until the xray. I'll take a picture, so we can have a before and after! 

She and the babies are all outside sun tanning!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes for Daisy Lou, it means alot!! You guys are the bestest!!  Mary Anne


----------



## dmmj (Dec 6, 2010)

I really feel bad for this tortoise. Lets hope all the stones are behind her now.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank goodness she landed in your hands!! You are a great person for giving such care for an animal. Hope she continues on her road to recovery, keep up the good work!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks dmmj & Tico! I was smitten with her from the moment I laid hands on her, and when I learned how awefully she was raised it made me love her even more!! I just hope she is happy! I wish I knew! 

It's with the wonderful advice and that I have gotten from everyone here that is responsible for her well being! Thank you all!!! 

Now, NO MORE STONES, is my wish!!  Mary Anne


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 6, 2010)

She passed a bunch more urates this afternoon at Lisa's house. Lisa is just awesome and loves Daisy Lou as much as I do. I am very lucky to have such a great friend and tortie sitter!! 

Does anyone think the mineral oil is helping that crud come out since she is ingesting it now?


----------



## Kristina (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't see that it would hurt, and very possibly it is helping. I would keep doing it until at least her next Xray.

I am glad she is doing better! Keep up the good work. I would love to see updated pics of her eyes.


----------



## Hix2008 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad that you such a good tort mom! How are the three babies doing?


----------



## Laura (Dec 6, 2010)

Passing urates is normal and good, its urine.. 
If the stones are in her Bladder..the mineral oil probably isnt doing anything.. but I dont know.. 
Anyone know if VitC or Cranberries would be good for stones? prevent Bacteria in the Urine? would that prevent sludge? or just good diet and hydration?
Can the vet do a bladder flush? Infuse the bladder and maybe use a lubricant mixed with saline?


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 7, 2010)

hmmm.... my doctor laughed at me when i had kidney infection and said cranberries (juice anyway) remedy was old wife's tale. whatever...but I tend to think it's best to let the natural course of event take place w/these reptiles than to do too much things. 
She seems to be doing well already under the loving care of the new mom.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 7, 2010)

I really think the mineral oil is helping and all the extra soaks plus that girl can eat! I love it! No worries in that department. She truly is a trooper! I am making her next appt on Saturday the problem is getting a fresh fecal to the vet before the appt so they have time to analyze it. Kinda no fun to sit and wait and watch for fresh poo! My son and I holler back and forth "Do you see any poo yet?" LOL!!

The babies are doing great! Eating and pooping machines! Caught one of them the other day flinging dirt with her back legs, so cute! I just love little babies doing big tortie stuff!


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2010)

Really glad to hear Daisy is doing so well. Have we seen pics of the hatchlings yet? Did I miss them?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Daisy Lou passed another giant stone today, smaller than the last one and at least a 1/2" long! Lisa said when she soaked her this afternoon she said pee and chunky urates came squirting out like a little boy peeing! Gobs and gobs of it, the most we have seen yet!!! Lisa said it just kept squirting out like crazy! Yea!! Gross, but YEA!!!! I bet she will be clean as a whistle for the next xray!! Happy days!!! Yea, mineral oil! Now, I just need a good poo from the little lady! UGH!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! 

Tom ~ I'll post pictures of the hatchlings tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2010)

Call me greedy, but I want updated pics of the urate-stone-free Miss Daisy too. I'm so relieved that everything came out on its own.


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the bday wish... and i am so happy that Daisy Lou is doing great.. thank you so much for being an awesome person. the way u take care of her, she couldnt be more happy


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

The urates that she passed today were very paste like. Kinda like room temperature cream cheese, sorry for the comparison. She is really active tonight and still has not gone to bed! Peed twice, 2 pasty urate blobs, once on me  and once in her night box! The lil' stinker! I have no idea where all this pee is coming from since I NEVER see her drink. I was actually worried for awhile there that she didn't know how to drink water. I know that sounds silly but as much as Lisa and I soak her, you would think we would see her do it more than once. Few more days and then we should have some results! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2010)

My sulcata loves to drink out of the hose running.. moving water.. Ive also seen torts prefer muddy puddles.. so if its warm enough, run a hose and see if she will drink.. fluids in pee out!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Laura ~ I tried it when I first got her, but haven't lately, I will try again tomorrow. Thanks!!


----------



## ElfDa (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, and keeping you and Daisey Lou in the thoughts!
I'm glad she seems to be passing things on her own! The poor dear.

I like how descriptive you are! ...even if it's kind of a gross mental image. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 9, 2010)

Try a sprinkler, too. Mine always like to drink out of the sprinkler or off the substrate when I spray them. They always have a dish of water but something about the running water they like.


----------



## Isa (Dec 9, 2010)

I keep my fingers crossed  I can't wait to hear what the vet will say 
You are doing an amazing job with Daisy Lou!


----------

